# Does anyone want a white dove in CT or RI



## oksanenca (Jul 17, 2019)

Help. A white dove has been hanging out at our house. It’s tame, let’s us get close, and is drinking water from a dog bowl. It’s mainly hanging out on the roof of our house. It won’t survive on its own. If we can catch it, does any want it? See attached photos.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Catch it first , then I’d advertise it lost , make sure there is no band.. I don’t see one in the pic. It it is hard to see. If no one claims then give to a good home.


----------



## Blisters (Jul 1, 2016)

Cant tell for sure but I think it is most likely a homing pigeon and not a dove. It most likely is lost and belongs to someone. I hope you the best finding the owner or a new owner.


----------

